# The cat is a pig...



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Tonight was movie night, we have munchie type food and watch a movie with the kids while we eat. Anyway our cat, Coconut is a horrible food pig, so when we do things like that she goes in a dog crate so she's not stealing food or biting the kids (if they walk around with food, she will dig her claws into their hands till they let go of the food). So I put her in a crate a few hours ago, and it happened to be the crate Bender's meal was thawing in. Figured fine, the cat will munch maybe a golf ball sized amount of raw and I'll just feed her less kibble later.

Went to let her out and the bowl is EMPTY. There was about a pound and a bit in there. Was. Now we have a very bloated cat.:doh: Needless to say she is not getting dinner tonight and I won't try that again!

She was on raw when we first got her, but she was so food crazy that we moved her to kibble, but she can't be free fed as she gets sick from overeating the kibble. So she gets two meals a day usually. Guess she's getting a bit less for a few days for sure and if she gets the runs she is moving her butt to the mudroom!

Bender BTW got some yogurt and leftovers, she's really not hurting for food anyway and has breakfast thawing....

Lana


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Evil Kitties! : At least that is what Caue says.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh no! Too funny. I was expecting that your story would go something like... "Coconut tipped over the popcorn bowl and together with the dogs, devour it all!." I never expected the cat to eat a pound of raw!! Hope you get through this w/o D+!


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, this makes me laugh out loud! I have a cat like this. He will scream at you until the food is dropped into his bowl. Oh my, worse than the dogs!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Goldnbear said:


> Ok, this makes me laugh out loud! I have a cat like this. He will scream at you until the food is dropped into his bowl. Oh my, worse than the dogs!


What I have been doing is I measure out her meals, and then when she's not around I put a bit here and a bit there in hiding places. So she is learning to use her nose and find her food. If she isn't leaving my side waiting, I pick her up and put her in the bathroom, hide the food then let her out and stand far away from where the food actually is. That way she's learning that standing and screaming at me doesn't get her anything, shutting up so she can track with her nose and going away gets her her meal. So far it's worked really well, she used to get fed in the basement and was so bad for tripping me up whenever I was going down the stairs. Now the only issue is her attacking kids for food, but they are learning to keep to the kitchen where she knows she'll get squirted...

Really makes one want to get a rescue cat!:doh: Actually other than that she's good, puts up with the dogs and usually isn't too bad with the kids.

Lana


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a food obsessed cat too. She only weighs 6 lbs, but she will really pack it in if given the chance. It's amazing.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That is hilarious!!  Poor kitty though, fingers crossed for no upset tummy from this one haha


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Just a thought- have you ever had your cat's blood sugar and thyroid checked?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a big pretty tabby who came from a McDonals' 200+ miles from my house.:uhoh:

He is too funny. He looks at me and barely makes any noise when he is begging (which is most of the time). I don't have big Macs around so he gets lunch meat. I know he can meow loud, but he begs real soft.:

He is quite a big boy, but I'll bet he couldn't eat a pound of food! I hope your kitty doesn't get an upset stomach!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Just a thought- have you ever had your cat's blood sugar and thyroid checked?


Yup, all normal. I'm thinking it was how she was raised as a kitten.

Lana


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm lucky. All my Siamese have always been self-feeders, with a gravity feed dispenser filled with California Natural, and the have always been fit.

Ronin may pick up a few ounces in the winter because he lies around a lot, but it's always gone by may.

Trivia Question. Anyone know how you can tell an overweight Siamese?

Answer: His back will start to change to the same color as his points.

Siamese have a gene defect that cause them to have points in the first place. The appear anywhere there is lower body temperature.

When a Siamese has too much of a fat layer, the skin is too cool, and it causes the point color to appear 



Bender said:


> Tonight was movie night, we have munchie type food and watch a movie with the kids while we eat. Anyway our cat, Coconut is a horrible food pig, so when we do things like that she goes in a dog crate so she's not stealing food or biting the kids (if they walk around with food, she will dig her claws into their hands till they let go of the food). So I put her in a crate a few hours ago, and it happened to be the crate Bender's meal was thawing in. Figured fine, the cat will munch maybe a golf ball sized amount of raw and I'll just feed her less kibble later.
> 
> Went to let her out and the bowl is EMPTY. There was about a pound and a bit in there. Was. Now we have a very bloated cat.:doh: Needless to say she is not getting dinner tonight and I won't try that again!
> 
> ...


----------

